# Midland mouse show



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

We will be holding an NMC show on the 18th of June in Leicestershire 

Lubenham Village Hall
Address: Laughton Road
Lubenham, Market Harborough
County: Leicestershire
Postcode: LE16 9TE

hopefully it will be well supported and nearer for some people who can't make the great journey north.There is a train station for those who can't get by car

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_Har ... ay_station


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I'll be there  Looking forward to it already  Are you sharing the hall and will they allow me to bring Saffy do you think?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Not too far for me either, Ill see what I can do.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

we would like in future to share the hall.Saffy is welcome but I will have one of my own who can't be left together as you know.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done Sarah good to see a new show on the books.

Paul


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

paulbrv65 said:


> Well done Sarah good to see a new show on the books.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul,it's a combined effort between myself,Naomi and Sarah.Hope it works out and we can hold more in future.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well may I add well done to you all then ladies great effort.

Paul


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Thankyou, Paul. 
It's a great pleasure to be doing something pro-active within the club and I'm very excited about the show. It's a way off yet but plenty to do in the meantime.

I hope lots of you will come along and support us


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooooh ooh, I'm coming. Nothing worth showing but I'll come and oogle the pretties.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Terry Thorne will be one of our judges.Terry has a Harris hawk and would be very appreciative of any frozen culls that are going spare to feed to the bird,any size.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> Ooooh ooh, I'm coming. Nothing worth showing but I'll come and oogle the pretties.


If the show is a success we will run more in future.Why don't you join up and get involved,get yourself some quality chins and foxes and have a bash at showing.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah do you need more people to help out at the show and if so to do what? (e.g. food, paperwork etc)


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm happy to bring what I have in the freezer, but won't they defrost on the day?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Brilliant! Hopefully see you there


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> do you need more people to help out at the show and if so to do what? (e.g. food, paperwork etc)


Thankyou for the kind offer to help, Cait.
We are still discussing the finer points of the show at the moment, so are unable to answer with any certainty.

Obviously, the best way anyone can help is to come along, support and get some great entries on the bench x


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

SarahC said:


> Kage Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh ooh, I'm coming. Nothing worth showing but I'll come and oogle the pretties.
> ...


I managed to miss this completely, shame on me. I do plan to join ASAP I just have to scrape up the cash, specially since I seem to have gotten back into the swing of things. I don't want to get into show lines till I'm a bit more experienced and harder on my culling though, or I'll be overrun . I do want to come and see the real deal show meeses though, I still can't decide what colour to go into long term. I will be there asking tonnes of newbie questions .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > Kage Davies said:
> ...


It will be nice to see you.Terry will bring a cool box for any frozen.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup, it'll be nice to meet up with people again. I'll bring him whatever's in the freezer then .


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

i`d love to come too, didnt think there were any shows in our area and have never been to one.
would love to see what showing entails and how far off the standard mine are, kinda tempted to have a go in the future once i`ve got them a bit better.

cant bring frozens though, i need mine for my snakes!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

sarahsnake said:


> i`d love to come too, didnt think there were any shows in our area and have never been to one.


This is a new show to the NMC calendar. Please come along and satisfy your curiosity


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

but then i`ll be needing maxey cages  and bigger meecers to put in them


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Not all varieties of mice are big,mine are mostly medium sized.You are welcome to come with out mice and Maxeys just to look.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll try my best to make it, but I'm still a bit unsure. I'll try to save up


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh I'd have love to have come cos it's relatively local for me but I'm already doing something that weekend


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Oh I'd have love to have come cos it's relatively local for me but I'm already doing something that weekend


Well then CANCEL :twisted: :lol: 
x


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

well I will be comming along with one maybe two others  
Ian are you comming along with us ?)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great Laoshu, really glad you're coming. Is Katrina coming with you?
x


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

yep Kat will be coming as well, I will send Ian a text to find out about him


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

excellent, will be nice to meet some more of the southern fanciers!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I'd like to come, I think it might be my last NMC show before my little girl arrives. I've nto got much to show but I can chuck in a few randoms to bump numbers.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Would be nice to see you again Ian, hope you can make it


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

im coming!  hopefully showing too


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I am hoping to get to this show. Gary and Heather will be staying here on the friday night. We will all be a little worse for wear on saturday no doubt. It's looking like it will be the best attended show since Harrogate....I hope the show sec is ready!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Think I could bring some mice for you loverly experts to check the colours of? I have a few does that I'd like to be certain of their colour and I'm not 100%. Pretty please.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Course you can x


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay not long to go now :O)

what time does the judging start and/or the doors open?

I need to plan my trip and allow for getting lost :lol:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I am very excited for this show  Its not far from me, I wont have anything ready by then to show though


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The judging begins at 10:30am


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the post code on the schedule is incorrect.The post code is LE16 9TE.The listed post code is still the same road but about a mile and a half away .


----------



## squishy (May 8, 2011)

I`m coming  I`m very excited lol I keep checking my mice  still not sure who to enter x

kat


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Once the show happens, I want pics!!!   You know, since I can't go...


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll take my camera and take lots of pics


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't forget to get your entries in before the end of today for the Midland Mouse Show this Saturday k


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

entry in 'by email' !!!

oh and raffle donations sorted!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The best of luck to all showing. I hope it all goes really well, and the girls who put the show on enjoy their day.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats Phil, BIS, lovely mouse


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

I popped in to the show, with my other half, but as we were on our way somewhere, we didn't spend as long as I'd have liked.
Nice to see some excellent meeces, even if most of them were settled down to await their turn to be judged, and were happy to try to be invisable.  
I'd love to have mousenapped several! - Will just have to enlarge my own number of meeces, that's the real answer.
It was also nice to put a couple of faces to names.  Thanks for the friendly welcome. 
Hope you all had a good day, and congrats to all the winners.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I made a last minute decision to visit too. Thank you MouseBreeder for putting a few names to faces for me.


----------

